
The 2015 Data Awards - kelukelugames
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/2015-data-awards/?ex_cid=538twitter
======
kelukelugames
_“I hope this creates a lesson for science. There’s no way you can replicate
every study that’s published, but if there is a study that seems almost too
heartwarming and too good to be true, maybe it is worth it to spend the time
trying to replicate it.”_

 _Michael LaCour won in a crowded field. The former UCLA graduate student made
international headlines — and transformed political strategy — with his
apparent finding that when gay people canvass on behalf of same-sex marriage,
they can change people’s minds simply by talking to them. Turns out, though,
that his study was fatally flawed — and possibly faked._

I called it!

